# VB.Net Panel in Powerbuilder



## Karnimani (7. April 2005)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn mein Problem besteht darin, ein Panel von VB.Net in Powerbuilder zu integrieren, da ja Powerbuilder kein Panel zum zeichnen besitzt.

Habt ihr zufällig eine Lösung parat


----------

